# Secret Santas



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Dec 14, 2014)

What a great way to help people at this time of year.
That is a good use of money for someone who has lots of it.
Thanks Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't think of anything better then giving away money, I mean the surprise of it, to folks like that lady that couldn't buy her kids christmas presents


----------



## AprilT (Dec 14, 2014)

very cool.


----------

